# Baby GOOSE thinks he is a DOG (video)



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZno_hFdLec



Our Baby Goose hasnt been told that he's special. We have raised him to think he is a dog just like the other pets. So imagine the delima when the Dogs have never been told they arent HUMAN.... 

Please do not try this at home, these are special stunt animals that have been trained for Pigeon Rescue. The licking of the lips you see in this video is not caused by a desire to EAT LUNCH... it is a canine reflex of wanting to eat poop. (shakes head in shame) Yes, my dogs still behave as dogs do....grrrrrrr

Buddy is the big black lab, 5 yrs old and a gentle giant weighing in over 100 lbs. Cooper is the Basset Hound (9 yrs) and in general is part of the carpet most of his days. We also have a girl schnauzer that would normally be a bird chaser, but for some reason with Baby Goose she babysits instead. Then.... there is TUFF... a little lab puppy that my husband got from a box at a truck stop in Denver. He is dearly loved and is so lazy he doesnt even react to the bird. These animals are our joy. We spend our days training, loveing and caring for them all... We are blessed to have Goose become one of the pack.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Certainly enjoyed your video, Baby Goose!

My Squeaks interacts with my 3 cats too, but he chases them. Only one wants to be "fur mama." Squeaks can't fly and I live in only 600 sq. ft. so I had to make a decision about letting Squeaks out with the cats. 

I have to be vigilent but, so far, so good. Squeaks makes it work due to his ATTITUDE plus he weighs a pound and says he RULES!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

I felt nervous watching that video.  

I know you say your dogs don't bother him, but boys.. Dogs can be unpredictable sometimes. My dog will watch my pigeons(The same way that your dogs do), when I bring him by the loft and they if flap their wings even the slightest-- His instincts are triggered and he's jumping at the aviary, flipping out(Thus why I keep him away from there now).  

You know your dogs better than I do of course, but like they always say "Better to be safe than sorry".


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a darling video! I know many people are thinking it's not a great idea to have the dogs around, but some dogs are just that good. My golden, Meggie, who I lost last year, loved all animals. She cared for over 100 bottle-fed kittens over the years, loved rats, cats, mice, our unreleasable opossum, and especially the pigeons. The pijies would land on her back (she was soft and furry), and then take bits of her fur for their nests, and she didn't mind a bit. She, of course, was trained from a puppy around other animals....so of course one wouldn't want to try this with any dog.  We even used to have button quail and they would snuggle up against her to sleep, sometimes it was the only time they would settle down if they were upset (they're pretty neurotic little birds ). How nice for you and your pets that they all get along!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I too own special dogs... I had a baby mallard duck who preferred my female husky... She raised that duck... and would kill the neighbors chickens if she got loose!!! My male husky mix raised a bunny. I think some dogs treat the animals you bring into the "home" as part of the pack... especially with you there monitoring the interactions. They learn to accept them. Have a rabbit or duck enter the backyard and RUN for Yer LIFE!!! cute video...


----------

